# Kostenloser Test: Ist mein Computer heimlich ferngesteuert?



## sascha (1 September 2013)

*Unzählige Computer werden von Kriminellen heimlich ferngesteuert. Ein falscher Klick im Netz oder auf einen Mail-Anhang reicht schon aus, dass der Rechner zum Teil eines sogenannten Botnetzes wird. Ob man selbst betroffen ist, kann man jetzt durch einen kostenlosen Schnelltest überprüfen.*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2013/09/kostenloser-test-ist-mein-computer-heimlich-ferngesteuert-7828


----------



## klausp (2 September 2013)

Hallo Sascha,

soweit ich weiß, bekomme ich eine dynamische IP-Adresse täglich neu zugewiesen (Fritzbox).
Ist dieser Test dann überhaupt aussagekräftig?

Gruß klausp


----------



## cyscon GmbH (2 September 2013)

Ja, weil der Check nur gegen die letzten 15 Minuten prüft. So steht's zumindest auf der Seite.


----------



## Ficheres (7 Oktober 2013)

den Check habe ich grade getestet und es wurde nichts gefunden. Deshalb  bin ich aber doch nicht sicher. Wenn der nur die letzten 15 Minuten testet, dann ist doch ungewiss ob nicht schon jemand am Computer war. Es müsste ein Programm geben, was immer anzeigt obs jemand versucht hat oder es grade probiert. Dabei würde mich auch interessieren, was ausspioniert werden soll.


----------

